# Goat kid disbudding bleeding



## abraeri (Apr 9, 2020)

We disbudded one our bucklings today. It's our first time around and we didn't burn enough it seems. We let him out and I'm not sure if it's because he knocked the scan off, but now it's bleeding. 

Not too profusely but it's not stopping and it's night which means I have to put him in with his mother.  I put corn starch on it and a cotton ball but there cotton ball is getting stuck so when he itches it, it starts bleeding again. 

What can I do?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 9, 2020)

Can you re-burn it? That will stop the bleeding.     If not, you could wrap his head with some vet wrap and a little pressure bandage over the horn site itself.  But, don't go too tight!


----------



## abraeri (Apr 9, 2020)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Can you re-burn it? That will stop the bleeding.     If not, you could wrap his head with some vet wrap and a little pressure bandage over the horn site itself.  But, don't go too tight!



I managed to cut off the cotton ball without pulling it off. 

Here's my issue with reburning. Considering I didn't do a very good job the first time around, I think it's safe to say I haven't burned deep enough for the pain sensation to be gone, so that area should probably be sore for a while. If I burn him now it'll be like putting salt on a wound. I get why it might be necessary to do that, but I don't know if I can make myself.

Also, I'm reconsidering my decision to disbud the boys (we had 1 girl ad 3 boys) considering that they are most likely going to end up in the freezer. I just didn't want to have a herd with some horned and some with no horns; as well as the fact that if I change my mind I cannot dehorn them then. 

But that's a thought for another day.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 10, 2020)

If you decide to reburn take a cold pack and hold it on his head before you burn.  It'll help numb the area a bit.

Good luck whatever you decide!


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Apr 13, 2020)

abraeri said:


> We disbudded one our bucklings today. It's our first time around and we didn't burn enough it seems. We let him out and I'm not sure if it's because he knocked the scan off, but now it's bleeding.
> 
> Not too profusely but it's not stopping and it's night which means I have to put him in with his mother.  I put corn starch on it and a cotton ball but there cotton ball is getting stuck so when he itches it, it starts bleeding again.
> 
> What can I do?


How do you stop the horn of the goat from bleeding? Apply blood stop powder to the area where it is bleeding. sometimes ash can help stop bleeding.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 13, 2020)

My debudded goat kids, by th3 vet didn’t work.  I had to redo the on3 that I sold.  It was awful hard on me....I have to do th3 others...now...we’ve been saying this for weeks.  I’m frankly afraid.  I have my goat box and dewormer in the barn, ready to go, when we are.  Ok, I watched many videos of how to do it a5 home.  wead’em  and Reap, on YouTube, bu5 I got the info off their website.  Tells step by step...after putting th3 circles around th3 horns...it say to cut the bud, as close as you can get to the head, then use the side of the dewormer to carterize the horn, and stop th3 blood,  when I did it, one side did great..the other, not so much.  I think we might’ve cut too close...but, with cornstarch we got it to stop.  He jus5 ha$ a headache...poor guy.  I hav3 to take th3 plunge and do it to m6 unicorns, but I’m such a wimp!


----------

